# Surgery on Dec 10th



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If all goes well, the last of the adhesions will be gone.. so this means I gotta get hopping on my shopping..
I hope this will bring me to a better new year..
I hope with all the prayers and nose licks from my SM family,I will be ok..:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope all goes well. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope all goes well Michelle.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping for the best, you are one strong lady.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wishing you the best of everything and that soon this will all be behind you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that all goes well, and no more surgeries!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Praying that all goes well, and no more surgeries!!


Me too,I told my docs that this cancer stuff is ruining the holidays... they just laughed.. gotta keep a sense of humour..

Paws crossed that it will be the last..:innocent:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Dearest Michelle. 
Just now seeing this.
I too, pray that this will be your very last surgery Ever!

Sending you and yours...Lots and lots of " hugs and nose licks" 
And Prayers for a successful surgery.
I will be praying and thinking of you until this is over and done:wub:
Big hugs XOXOXO
Pooh sends nose licks xxx


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking the most positive thoughts you can have. Good luck xoxox


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers for a successful surgery and then no more surgeries.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Michelle you are in my heart and prayers!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have you in my thoughts and prayers, Michelle. You have gone through so much, bless your heart.

Sending you lots of love and hugs, Michelle.:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nervous but will be glad when it's over..
Be glad to be home and have christmas with my family


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wishing you an uneventful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sending hugs and prayers dear Michelle.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - we've got your back!! Sending tons of good thoughts and prayers that you won't have to see the inside of a hospital for a very long time after this. Can you have Al update us or reach one of us to pass on the news when you're out of surgery? Love you girlfriend. :wub::smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - we've got your back!! Sending tons of good thoughts and prayers that you won't have to see the inside of a hospital for a very long time after this. Can you have Al update us or reach one of us to pass on the news when you're out of surgery? Love you girlfriend. :wub::smootch:


I can try to get Al to do ,it he's not much for social media, he doesn't know how to post of FB, but I'll show him so he can at least do that and folks can pass it on..I know 2 years ago he did calla folks who posted since he hardly knew how to use his phone.. If I do ok that night,I can post,,lol You know you're seriously addicted to social media if you post after surgery...lol

I love all of you so much, you're better than family


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Michelle,

Would it be easier for him to call me and I can let everyone know?

Xoxo
Kim


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Would it be easier for him to call me and I can let everyone know?
> 
> ...


Sure, can you PM number?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Got the puppers all bathed and smelling like raspberry mist..lol. Even Sassy got a bath.. that way everyone will be cleaned and ready, so it will be easier..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Sure, can you PM number?



Thanks Michelle, good to know that Kim will be in touch. We need to keep tabs on you :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I can try to get Al to do ,it he's not much for social media, he doesn't know how to post of FB, but I'll show him so he can at least do that and folks can pass it on..I know 2 years ago he did calla folks who posted since he hardly knew how to use his phone.. If I do ok that night,I can post,,lol You know you're seriously addicted to social media if you post after surgery...lol
> 
> I love all of you so much, you're better than family


That's why it's called.....wait for it.... POST SURGERY:HistericalSmiley:
:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> That's why it's called.....wait for it.... POST SURGERY:HistericalSmiley:
> :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Michelle - good luck on your surgery. Hope all goes well. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wishing you the best tomorrow Michelle!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thinking positive thoughts for tomorrow:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Best of luck tomorrow Michelle. We will all be thinking of you and sending get well wishes your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We'll be thinking of you too Michelle, take care. I'm sure you will be back on your feet in no time! XOXO


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Little Sassy is cuddling in one if her new beds. The shelter us watching her for me for a couple days until I get home. They have her behind the gate at the front desk. She has a schmoozing buddy too a pup named Scarlet


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Little Sassy is cuddling in one if her new beds. The shelter us watching her for me for a couple days until I get home. They have her behind the gate at the front desk. She has a schmoozing buddy too a pup named Scarlet


So cute.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Watching Al eat breakfast then off to hospital. Can't wait until it's over. I'm hungry. Lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck today, we will be thinking about you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Michelle.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers this morning, Michelle.:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle, 
Good thoughts and prayers for you today.:wub:
I will be waiting to hear that all is well.
BIG Hugs and Pooh kisses ❤


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck today Michelle. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully this will be the last of your surgeries.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Going in surgery in a bit. ️Hugs


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you today Michelle!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:innocent:Your in my prayers today!:innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heading back to hotel. Sore and dizzy but ok. They worked me over pretty good. Think they got it all. Go home tomorrow. Love to all. ️Hugs. &#55357;&#56467;


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Michelle, glad to hear things went well and you are heading to the hotel to get some rest!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girl, glad to hear all went well. And we got your package today! So excited! We will wait to post tis you are feeling better! Much love!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad to hear everything went so well. You will be on your couch snuggling with your little ones in no time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

sherry said:


> Hey girl, glad to hear all went well. And we got your package today! So excited! We will wait to post tis you are feeling better! Much love!


I'm glad you got the kids package. Love you all


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So happy to hear that it went well!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So glad all went well! Your babies will be happy to see you! :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Michelle...happy to hear your surgery went well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, I don't get here much these days due to life getting in the way, but I am watching you on FB. I am so happy God heard our prayers & you are home & on the mend! I know Sassy is happy for you to come home!!!!!!
Sending you a gentle, loving hug & let Al spoil you---hey, who knows you may never go to the hospital again so take advantage. :innocent::HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heading home now. Need chocolate any pizza to get through it. Have fluffs they're the best meds.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay! Get home safe. Hope you're feeling as well as can be expected this morning. I like the pizza and chocolate idea, but the pups really are the best meds. Sending hugs...:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> Heading home now. Need chocolate any pizza to get through it. Have fluffs they're the best meds.


Yay! So glad to hear you are doing good and headed home :wub:
Chocolate, pizza and fluffs...you will be all good in no time.
Get plenty of rest...so glad it is behind you :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Good for you Michelle, enjoy the fluffers and get well soon!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I must have messed up the posting of my earlier post.  But I'm glad you're done with the surgery and now can be cared for by your DH and the doggies! :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Michelle, just checking to see how you are feeling after your surgery. Hope you are doing better each day.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Check up tomorrow, long drive but doing better.. Each day gets easier.. Helps that I can poo now..lol!
Love to you all!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's good to hear. I can't believe that was 5 days ago, the weekend flew by. Two of my sisters were here from out of town, errands, shopping and all of that stuff.
Have a comfortable drive tomorrow and good check up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad your doing well Michelle


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you're doing so well! And that you went Poo!! Yea!


----------

